# WTF!!! creme de la mer DUPE!!!



## angellove (Feb 18, 2008)

check this out

Get A $125 Wrinkle Cream For 99 Cents! | Savvy Skin | Anti-aging Skin care | Acne Treatment | Prevent Wrinkles | Skincare Tips


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 18, 2008)

This has been posted before! It's interesting but I think I'd still get La Mer if I had the money!

Here ya go: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...mer-71808.html


----------



## Kathy (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks April! I was about to go searching for that thread too! LOL!


----------



## perlanga (Feb 19, 2008)

That is so interesting. My mom uses that stuff daily , I never thought it was the same stuff as la mer.


----------



## cracka (Mar 4, 2008)

Do anyone know what would be comparable to the creme de la mer moisterizing gel cream?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 4, 2008)

Meh..nivea is so thick it makes me break out...


----------



## Vanillaprincess (Mar 5, 2008)

I read about this on another forum- I don't know if it's true or not, but I ran out the next day and bought a tin of Nivea cream!

I've got to agree with the previous poster- that stuff is so thick!

I've never used La Mer, so I couldn't tell if it's the same or not- maybe one of these days I'll see if I can score a sample of that stuff from a counter, so I can compare the two.

Jenny


----------



## Angels_Decay (Mar 5, 2008)

Ive never used either, but I'm not surprised. I'm sure stuff like this hapends all the time! Slap a fancy name on something and you can charge whatever you want for it LOL...


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Mar 5, 2008)

La Mer is not greasy at all.


----------

